# Unique advice on mudding shower pans.



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

What the heck - I've never heard of mudding a shower pan like this before - old school? New school? Alternative school? Summer school?

http://www.ehow.com/how_4772760_build-mud-set-shower-pan.html

_This step is critical: frame in the slope of your shower pan...Rip" pieces of 2x4 using the Skillsaw to create wedge like strips in the shape of the slope. Screw these into the plywood subfloor with stainless steel screws....Cut pieces of plywood to install over the 2x4 rips. Be sure your pieces of plywood fit together well and without any large gaps at the seams. Fasten the plywood to the rips with stainless steel screws....Call a roofing company and have them "hot mop" the shower pan. This is the only sure method of waterproofing shower pans._


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Hot mop.Thats how I have most of mine done.Never,ever had a problem.
Although I don't call a roofing company,I call a company that only does hot moping for
that kind of thing.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have to admit, I only "heard stories" about hot-mopping until I joined CT. 
To think that this is the "approved" method is, well, funny as hell!!

I know you guys have been doing it like that for years and years but things change!! There exists much better ways to waterproof a shower.

I prefer Kerdi, others will go with Wedi or redguard.

And, just out of curiosity, does that stuff not stink?? - Do people not complain that their house smells like a tar roof? (just wondering!)


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> I have to admit, I only "heard stories" about hot-mopping until I joined CT.
> To think that this is the "approved" method is, well, funny as hell!!
> 
> I know you guys have been doing it like that for years and years but things change!! There exists much better ways to waterproof a shower.
> ...


Never once had one fail...Thats good enough for me..
It does stink for a little while but it is never an issue.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

That person has no business writing a 'how to' article. 

BTW: You don't 'float' mortar. You float deck mud.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

OK - well, I see that this is in fact not such a bizarre thing - lots of web pages on hot mop shower pans and professional services specialized in that.

But almost all the pages I see on this are in California. Search "hot mop shower pans new york" and you get almost nothing. A regional technology?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> OK - well, I see that this is in fact not such a bizarre thing - lots of web pages on hot mop shower pans and professional services specialized in that.
> 
> But almost all the pages I see on this are in California. Search "hot mop shower pans new york" and you get almost nothing. A regional technology?


It very well could be.But I assure you that when done right (and it is pretty hard to screw it up) it NOT going to leak...EVER.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

bob_cntrctr said:


> OK - well, I see that this is in fact not such a bizarre thing - lots of web pages on hot mop shower pans and professional services specialized in that.
> 
> But almost all the pages I see on this are in California. Search "hot mop shower pans new york" and you get almost nothing. A regional technology?


Cali & Florida mostly - something to do with the sun & drinking to much ocean water... :whistling

Check out Schluter's systems :thumbsup: presloped pans, waterproofing membrane


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

TileLady said:


> That person has no business writing a 'how to' article.
> 
> BTW: You don't 'float' mortar. You float deck mud.


Mortar/ Deck mud-- semantics. Actually, I'm pretty impressed by the fact that he goes through the trouble of framing something up to preslope a hot mopped shower membrane. It's not too often you see that. Kudos to that author. He could've been a bit more explicit with respect to HOW to float (re-- the correct pitch, etc.), but other than that, I thought it was a decent article, and from what I've seen those are few and far between on line.



> But almost all the pages I see on this are in California. Search "hot mop shower pans new york" and you get almost nothing. A regional technology?


I've yet to see or hear of a one outside of California.

Well, maybe except for over at the Floorpro!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> I have to admit, I only "heard stories" about hot-mopping until I joined CT.
> To think that this is the "approved" method is, well, funny as hell!!
> 
> I know you guys have been doing it like that for years and years but things change!! There exists much better ways to waterproof a shower.
> ...





SLSTech said:


> Cali & Florida mostly - something to do with the sun & drinking to much ocean water... :whistling
> 
> Check out Schluter's systems :thumbsup: presloped pans, waterproofing membrane


Do you guys also make your own wonderboard. :laughing:


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

> Cali & Florida mostly ...





> I've yet to see or hear of a one outside of California....


So maybe "unique" was an appropriate qualifier after all!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Somewhat.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

TileLady said:


> That person has no business writing a 'how to' article.
> 
> BTW: You don't 'float' mortar. You float deck mud.


I think he meant to "SCREED" the mortar but how many people besides us would understand what he meant.
His article may have been intended for DIYers.

MZ


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

bob_cntrctr said:


> OK - well, I see that this is in fact not such a bizarre thing - lots of web pages on hot mop shower pans and professional services specialized in that.
> 
> But almost all the pages I see on this are in California. Search "hot mop shower pans new york" and you get almost nothing. A regional technology?


Isn't there a way to Heat some TAR and hot mop it yourself?
I guess I could research DIY hot mopping and find out how. which I probably will do before I get a "straight" answer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxj8i7gpfPg

I usually just use a membrane and never tack or staple it lower than 10" above the drain. I kinda just taught myself how to do shower pans with a 6" - 8" retaining wall and over time pretended I knew nothing about it to watch how others do it. Very slight variations to how I did/do it so I was ok.

I may try the HOT MOP on a smaller shower in a rental just to see how it goes.

MZ


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> Isn't there a way to Heat some TAR and hot mop it yourself?
> I guess I could research DIY hot mopping and find out how. which I probably will do before I get a "straight" answer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxj8i7gpfPg
> ...


If you are using that video as an example, you might want to brush up on the code first.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I have one of these coming up next week.

This is the company I use.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I prefer to build my own slope with upside down 3 tab comp shingles. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

shower valves, floor in hot mopped shower pan.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone use a vinyl shower pan? It seems to be the tradition here. I can't see using a hot mop in a customers house.
rj


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

*Vinyl shower liners*



rjconstructs said:


> Anyone use a vinyl shower pan? It seems to be the tradition here. I can't see using a hot mop in a customers house.
> rj


I've done about a dozen shower pans with a vinyl liner . Its faster & won't leak if done properly. I would be interested in seeing others methods of installing a vinyl liner . It seems everybody has a diffrent way of doing it.


----------

